# Who sells prebuilt roof trusses?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Even if you can buy them at a box store, don't. I practically guarantee you that they're incapable of providing the guidance and support you need when ordering a truss, which is an engineered product. They're probably more than willing to sell them and act like they know what they're doing though. All you're doing by going to them is adding a (stupid) middleman between you and the producer.

Many lumber yards (not hardware or home improvement stores...real lumber yards) are a good source for them. Nobody will have them in stock, they're made to order. My first stop would be the phone book. There are probably truss manufacturers in your area that would sell directly to you or through a distributor lumberyard.


----------



## jk333 (Oct 14, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Even if you can buy them at a box store, don't. I practically guarantee you that they're incapable of providing the guidance and support you need when ordering a truss, which is an engineered product. They're probably more than willing to sell them and act like they know what they're doing though. All you're doing by going to them is adding a (stupid) middleman between you and the producer.
> 
> Many lumber yards (not hardware or home improvement stores...real lumber yards) are a good source for them. Nobody will have them in stock, they're made to order. My first stop would be the phone book. There are probably truss manufacturers in your area that would sell directly to you or through a distributor lumberyard.



ok, so go through a lumberyard, makes sense and probably alot cheaper too. Thanks


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Like Termite said, try the phone book first. I know of two truss mfgrs. within 15 miles of where I live. Deal direct and save the middleman cost. If none around, then go to the lumber yard.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

And make sure you get the engineering data sheet from the truss manufacturer. It will list the design loads for the top and bottom cords as well as the bracing requirements. Another advantage to buying local is that they will be familiar with the snow load and seismic requirements for your area and can make sure the truss meets code. Many building inspectors will want to see the engineering sheet just for that reason.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Good point.....not much call for snow or seismic specs here, but I'd want a copy of the engineering data anyway.


----------

